# It's hot out here!



## needafewmantids (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello,

Newb from the SoCal Desert here! It's been 103 the last few days!

Found a brown 3" mantis in my garage under the lights last night and it lead me searching about them online, then eventually to this site!

It looks to be an adult male and I have no others so I will release it soon. I may want to buy some more as pets now!

Thanks for letting me join, I'm sure I have a lot to learn about these fascinating little creatures!

NAFM


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome fellow californian =) My site has a lot of smaller species(my favorites are small), check out mantispets.com or mantisplace.com for big mantises. =)


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 29, 2011)

Greetings NAFM!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello fellow hottie! :tt2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## needafewmantids (Aug 30, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a small character filled mantis that can live in groups?

Thank you!

NAFM


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 30, 2011)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=20845


----------



## needafewmantids (Aug 30, 2011)

I may go outside and try to find more of the mantis I found the other day.

I also found a leaf bug... I forget what they are called. It looked like a grasshopper but more like a leaf.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 30, 2011)

needafewmantids said:


> I may go outside and try to find more of the mantis I found the other day.
> 
> I also found a leaf bug... I forget what they are called. It looked like a grasshopper but more like a leaf.


It is cool that you are able to find mantids in your area. I don't find many around here.

Maybe your leaf bug was a katydid, I have kept a couple and they are cute pets, especially if you get them young.


----------



## needafewmantids (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes! A Katydid! That's what they are called. I released it.

I found another mantis just now in the yard. This one is all green but looks about the same size and shape as the one from the other night. It is adult too. I guess I will release it also!

I have a picture I will put up later.


----------



## needafewmantids (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is the mantis I found today!

He looks like he has been through a rough life.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 30, 2011)

a lovely boy chinese!


----------



## needafewmantids (Aug 30, 2011)

He does not want to be removed from his new temporary enclosure!

I will release him tomorrow. I think he has a lot of spunk a female will enjoy. hehe

I gave him some fresh cool water cause it's hot outside!

Very pretty!


----------

